
Should I risk the fine and travel first class? - ivey
http://timharford.com/2010/07/should-i-risk-the-fine-and-travel-first-class/
======
edster
Uggg, horrible font for a blog or any type of extended reading. However,
interesting moral decision we all face at various points in time.

It's discussed like an economics decision, but I see it more as a gambler's
decision. To me it's about the bankroll and the ability to sustain several
losses in a row while waiting for the odds to even out.

~~~
byoung2
There is also the possibility that several encounters with the inspector will
increase the likelihood of getting caught in the future (the inspector will
recognize you, and expect that you don't have a ticket). Kind of like a casino
cheat who gets red-flagged by casino security.

